# A hunt to Remember 258 3 guys!



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Yesturday was the best snow goose hunt that I have ever experienced. We went and scouted and found 2 good fields that we liked. Our first choice field ended up having the birds roosting in it so we decided before we kicked the geese off of it we would check out our second choice field. We ended up hunting in the second field and set our decoys out the night before.

We wake up in the morning to a very strong fog which everyone knows it gives the geese a big disadvantage! We walk out to our decoys and turned the callers on and layed in our blinds, about 20 min later the first blue come in and Matt takes him down hard. From there on out it was GAME TIME! 258 snows on the ground in 4 ours with just 3 guys hunting! I can only imagine how many birds we would have shot if we had 6 or even 8! An extremly memorable hunt and lots of shooting.

We ended up getting 2 leg bands and a yellow neck collared ross! Some bling always adds to the excitment of a hunt! I have shot alot of snows over deeks before but nothing quite like this! I would like to say that we made it rain snows in the Fog! Heres some pics to enjoy!

110 ross/67 blues/81 snows

Took the pic and found 2 more on the way out!


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

we were hunting VERY close to you guys the way it looks. wasnt by chance another tractor behind that one about 30 yards was there lol


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow great hunt guys!


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow, you guys still cleaning birds? Our best this year was 122 birds, 2 bands for 3 guys, you more than doubled that in a shorter time period too. 

How much ammo did y'all shoot, about 10 boxes each person? I hope y'all had ear plugs, by the end of our hunt I was glad I did.

Ours
http://www.drundel.com/hunt/dove10/02.2 ... G_2795.jpg


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

It was a great hunt. I have traveled and had great hunts all over US and Canada. This hunt was truley magical though. The cool thing that Jon forgot to mention was that we shot almost 80% adults. There was less then 30 to 40 juvies in all the birds we shot. Yes there was another tractor on the other side. When I was pulling the birds of the field a farmer came through with his pick and droped his pick up right down in the wash out. Kind of a bad deal for them. Fog is great!


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

lesserhunter said:


> we were hunting VERY close to you guys the way it looks. wasnt by chance another tractor behind that one about 30 yards was there lol


How did you guys do?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Doin work!


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

i hunted a different field furthur south in the morning but my friends shot 50 some and the ecaller broke within 10 minutes. im guessing the field they hunted was your first choice field by the sounds of things though


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Drundel said:


> Wow, you guys still cleaning birds? Our best this year was 122 birds, 2 bands for 3 guys, you more than doubled that in a shorter time period too.
> 
> How much ammo did y'all shoot, about 10 boxes each person? I hope y'all had ear plugs, by the end of our hunt I was glad I did.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha we definetly shot our fair shair of shells, I know I shot right around a case! I could have fried and Egg on my gun Barrel!!!! :beer:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Were the field muddy, did you get stuck?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

mach said:


> Were the field muddy?


Ummmmm, you cant tell that by looking at the pictures?

Nice hunt guys! :beer:


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

mach said:


> Were the field muddy, did you get stuck?


Very Muddy!!! Gotta love playing in the mud while your trying to shoot ******!



Drundel said:


> Wow, you guys still cleaning birds? Our best this year was 122 birds, 2 bands for 3 guys, you more than doubled that in a shorter time period too.
> 
> How much ammo did y'all shoot, about 10 boxes each person? I hope y'all had ear plugs, by the end of our hunt I was glad I did.
> 
> ...


Still an Extremly good Hunt! I would take that anytime! Nice Shoot :sniper:


----------



## jclouse (May 12, 2010)

do you realize u shot more geese than minutes in 4 hours?


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

jclouse said:


> do you realize u shot more geese than minutes in 4 hours?


HA HA I do now! Interesting Fact!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Were were all shooting extremely well that morning. We shot a lot of shells but there was a lot of birds coming down out of every flock. There was a lot of times that 2 or 3 birds would come in and none would get away. Everything aligned perfectly and a big pile was formed.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> Were were all shooting extremely well that morning. We shot a lot of shells but there was a lot of birds coming down out of every flock. There was a lot of times that 2 or 3 birds would come in and none would get away. Everything aligned perfectly and a big pile was formed.


i dont consider myself to be a great shot but to kill 2 birds with 3 guys doesn't seem that crazy to me considering how the birds are coming in...and i'm assuming they were working "ok" considering the amount u shot


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

shooteminthelips said:


> Were were all shooting extremely well that morning. We shot a lot of shells but there was a lot of birds coming down out of every flock. *There was a lot of times that 2 or 3 birds would come in and none would get away*. Everything aligned perfectly and a big pile was formed.


I should hope not. :rollin:


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

There were several different times when 5 or more would come in and we would shoot most of them also. I keep replaying in my head one flock of 7 that came in and we shot all 7 of them, the last bird was easily shot at about 70 yds. What a day. No matter what kind of fun people want to poke at the birds worked well and the hunt was extremly memorable hands down! :beer:


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

Haha... Got to love the internet haters! These guys have a hunt that 99.9999% of the people on this site have or will never have, but you still have guys questioning their shooting abilities. If they killed that many birds, I think they are plenty capable. Sweet hunt guys. It's definately one you will never forget.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

mntwinsfan said:


> Haha... Got to love the internet haters! These guys have a hunt that 99.9999% of the people on this site have or will never have, but you still have guys questioning their shooting abilities. If they killed that many birds, I think they are plenty capable. Sweet hunt guys. It's definately one you will never forget.


So true. Funny to infer somebody can't shoot when 3 guys put down over 200. I don't care how many birds are coming in you have to be shooting well to kill 80 birds a guy.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

good job guys. i hate to guess how many would of died if they would have invited me.


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

6162rk said:


> good job guys. i hate to guess how many would of died if they would have invited me.


259??


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

6162rk on this day I dont think you would have been wanting to shoot that onld 10 gauage of yours. I think you would need a new shoulder after shooing that much. I know for the first time in my life after a one day shoot I had marks on my shoulder. But your right if you had been with we would have broke the 300 mark! Thanks for showing up


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i probably could of shot my 42 with one hand behind my back.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

We prob could have shot 300 if shootem would have had his extension in! "ah it throws my shot off, im a baby" LOL just giving you crap Mikey! You missed some good hunts this weekend


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I was so sick bro I didnt leave my bed for 36 hours. And you are never going to let me live down not having my extention on are you? I am telling you that I shoot way better when I dont have it on my gun. I know I missed some good ones! But your going to miss about 10 in a row when I am smacking the hell out of them in Canada and you are working your *** off in the summer sun! Don't worry it will work it self out in the end my friend!


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Its time to start Preparing for the spring and this hunt is my Motivation!!! :beer:


----------



## wihunter86 (Aug 28, 2011)

this looks like a hell of a good time to me.


----------

